# Did losing weight get you girls? (Preffered short guys)



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi. I'm a 23 years old forever alone dude from Turkey. I'm 5'7'' and around 207lbs. I was wondering the ex-fat guys' stories about dating life. Did it help you complete your looksmax and self-confidence? Thank you very much for your responses.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 15, 2020)

You are short, fat and also probably ugly. There is only one of those three things you can fix. So start working on it asap


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 15, 2020)

Its the most important thing u can do for ur looks


----------



## HumidVent (Mar 15, 2020)

Most fat men have robust skulls so you can probably ascend


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> Hi. I'm a 23 years old forever alone dude from Turkey. I'm 5'7'' and around 207lbs. I was wondering the ex-fat guys' stories about dating life. Did it help you complete your looksmax and self-confidence? Thank you very much for your responses.


what kind of question is this? 207lb at 5'7 is disgusting man lose it for the sake of your physical health


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 15, 2020)

Evet leanmaxxing cok onemlidir


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 15, 2020)

At 207 pounds, not into is your facial aesthetics suffering, but girls will be turned off jus tby the shape of your body.
Jfl at this shit question tbh. You know the answer.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

Dope said:


> At 207 pounds, not into is your facial aesthetics suffering, but girls will be turned off jus tby the shape of your body.
> Jfl at this shit question tbh. You know the answer.


over for fatcel


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 15, 2020)

Dope said:


> At 207 pounds, not into is your facial aesthetics suffering, but girls will be turned off jus tby the shape of your body.
> Jfl at this shit question tbh. You know the answer.


I will destroy you


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> yeah br0 when i was 37kg anorexic i got all kinds of pussy.


even salad ?


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2020)

PM me your pics kardes


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes and I was even very recessed then


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> PM me your pics kardes


Pm him oglum


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 15, 2020)

I was around 285lbs at my absolute fattest and around 145lbs at my smallest (as an adult, obviously). At neither of those weights, nor any weight in between, have I ever exceeded a 4/10 in looks. Consequently, weight loss did not get me girls.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> I was around 285lbs at my absolute fattest and around 145lbs at my smallest (as an adult, obviously). At neither of those weights, nor any weight in between, have I ever exceeded a 4/10 in looks. Consequently, weight loss did not get me girls.


i wish i was 145 lb


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 15, 2020)

streege said:


> i wish i was 145 lb


If you're not sick or in the middle of a famine, it's within your reach. Calories in, calories out.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> Hi. I'm a 23 years old forever alone dude from Turkey. I'm 5'7'' and around 207lbs. I was wondering the ex-fat guys' stories about dating life. Did it help you complete your looksmax and self-confidence? Thank you very much for your responses.


Lose your fat amk ya


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lose your fat amk ya


cCc


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lose your fat amk ya


give me just 10 cm akh


----------



## Petsmart (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 15, 2020)

It might have done but my weight loss coincided with my low inhibmaxxing so I'll never know how much of an impact it really had.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 15, 2020)

No. The fatter the better


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> PM me your pics kardes



https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-please-need-advice-also.99429/
selam hocam şuradaki thread'de fotolarımı görebilirsiniz. bu arada türk inceller için wp grubu var mı acaba bildiğiniz?


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-please-need-advice-also.99429/
> selam hocam şuradaki thread'de fotolarımı görebilirsiniz. bu arada türk inceller için wp grubu var mı acaba bildiğiniz?


we have discord gc ask @nastynas


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> I was around 285lbs at my absolute fattest and around 145lbs at my smallest (as an adult, obviously). At neither of those weights, nor any weight in between, have I ever exceeded a 4/10 in looks. Consequently, weight loss did not get me girls.



that's sad to hear dude. so being fat is not volcel, I guess? I have an average face and probably I'll end up just like you after weight lose progress (


----------



## Patient A (Mar 15, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> yeah br0 when i was 37kg anorexic i got all kinds of pussy.


Shit bro😢 you good?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 15, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Shit bro😢 you good?


yeah now i am just alcoholic gymcel.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 15, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Yes and I *was* even very recessed then


🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> yeah now i am just alcoholic gymcel.


i wish i gymcelled


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 15, 2020)

streege said:


> i wish i gymcelled


too late now

all gyms closed due to chink virus 👿


----------



## Patient A (Mar 15, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> No. The fatter the better


*SLAYER CHAD




*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 15, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> too late now
> 
> all gyms closed due to chink virus 👿


i will do isometric shit


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 15, 2020)

Patient A said:


> *SLAYER CHAD
> View attachment 309630
> *


dude wtf IS that thing?!


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

streege said:


> i wish i gymcelled



get your ass to macfit amk


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Mar 15, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> we have discord gc ask @nastynas


chadproducer teach him your ways on how to get bitches as a high bf, high T turk!


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> chadproducer teach him your ways on how to get bitches as a high bf, high T turk!


i am nowhere near this bf i’m ngl i’m like 21 at most but i am losing weight 

luckily my face isn’t that fat even at this bf


----------



## Notorious (Mar 15, 2020)

Losing weight helped me so much in the IOIs department.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 15, 2020)

@nastynas what are you laughing at orospu cocugu


hamza said:


> get your ass to macfit amk



If you don’t go to Mars athletic club and shop only at macro Center with valet parking you are poorcel low status faggot


----------



## nastynas (Mar 15, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> @nastynas what are you laughing at orospu cocugu
> 
> 
> If you don’t go to Mars athletic club and shop only at macro Center with valet parking you are poorcel low status faggot


macfite giden erkek götten vurduruyodur change my mind

chad mahalle spor salonu vs incel macfit


----------



## Patient A (Mar 15, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> dude wtf IS that thing?!


Chad


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Mar 15, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> i am nowhere near this bf i’m ngl i’m like 21 at most but i am losing weight
> 
> luckily my face isn’t that fat even at this bf


True... You do look more dom and high T at high bf imo.
This poor dude looks soft asf but he is very white passing... You think he can run JBW in SEA?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 15, 2020)

nastynas said:


> macfite giden erkek götten vurduruyodur change my mind
> 
> chad mahalle spor salonu vs incel macfit


Mars athletic club is not the same as fucking macfit. If you don’t dine at papermoon every week you are low status change my mind


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> Hi. I'm a 23 years old forever alone dude from Turkey. I'm 5'7'' and around 207lbs. I was wondering the ex-fat guys' stories about dating life. Did it help you complete your looksmax and self-confidence? Thank you very much for your responses.


Give me 400 and I'll low-key coach the fuck out of you to lose weight


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> @nastynas what are you laughing at orospu cocugu
> 
> 
> If you don’t go to Mars athletic club and shop only at macro Center with valet parking you are poorcel low status faggot



that's true indeed. reported from itü valley student dorms


----------



## PowersOfTen (Mar 15, 2020)

Even if it didn't get you women (if you persisted anyways, it would), why not lose weight? There are absolutely no health benefits to being overweight. You'll look strikingly better after some weight loss; I promise.


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 15, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> True... You do look more dom and high T at high bf imo.
> This poor dude looks soft asf but he is very white passing... You think he can run JBW in SEA?


yeah he could easily 

and i know i’m lucky i am high t even at this bf at 17 Lol


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

StuffedFrog said:


> Give me 400 and I'll low-key coach the fuck out of you to lose weight



anyone who pays someone to lose weight is a dumbass mofo. shit is simple: Calories in calories out.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> anyone who pays someone to lose weight is a dumbass mofo. shit is simple: Calories in calories out.


Damn I almost got you


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> yeah he could easily
> 
> and i know i’m lucky i am high t even at this bf at 17 Lol



just go to Thailand bro


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> Hi. I'm a 23 years old forever alone dude from Turkey. I'm 5'7'' and around 207lbs. I was wondering the ex-fat guys' stories about dating life. Did it help you complete your looksmax and self-confidence? Thank you very much for your responses.


Was never a fatty
So I can't really answer
I think @Fatsofag can help with this


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

didn't know that there are many of us Turkcel's lmao


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> just go to Thailand bro


Yes go to Thailand bro I'm being dead serious.
You are very white passing! James FT on YT went from an incel to a slayer
just get into a decent shape first


----------



## hamza (Mar 15, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Yes go to Thailand bro I'm being dead serious.
> You are very white passing! James FT on YT went from an incel to a slayer
> just get into a decent shape first



oğlum şekle girsem türkiyedede sikişirim zaten taylanda ne gerek var  sadece boy kısa biraz ona da yabacak bişiy yok. mezun olunca türkiyeden kaçmayı planlıyorum erasmusta(litvanya) tinder çalışmıştı biraz ama buluşamadım kimseyle. selam ve dua ile..


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 15, 2020)

hamza said:


> that's sad to hear dude. so being fat is not volcel, I guess? I have an average face and probably I'll end up just like you after weight lose progress (


If you're average-looking in a fat state, you'll be above average in a lean state. When I was obese, I was a 2/10, on par with victims of genetic disease and accidents involving heavy machinery. Leaning down and maxing out my looks potential led me to my 4/10 ceiling -- which, despite being a major improvement, was still not enough to get me out of inceldom.


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Mar 15, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Was never a fatty
> So I can't really answer
> I think @Fatsofag can help with this


Nigga im still fat, tf r u on


----------



## Lars (Mar 15, 2020)

it was the best choice in my life after i made the worst choice in my life (getting fat)


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 16, 2020)

losing fat was best thing I ever did, iois and compliments increased by 200% and I also maintenance my great frame in the process


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 30, 2020)

hiç başlamadı


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dope said:


> At 207 pounds, not into is your facial aesthetics suffering, but girls will be turned off jus tby the shape of your body.
> Jfl at this shit question tbh. You know the answer.


***Only


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 31, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Its the most important thing u can do for ur looks


When the chad preaches u listen up boys


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 31, 2020)

5’7 is manlet, but it’s acceptable provided you have a good face. Which is impossible with high bf so lose weight first


----------



## Patient A (Mar 31, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> Yes and I was even very recessed then


How did you become not recessed?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 31, 2020)

Patient A said:


> How did you become not recessed?


Genio


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Mar 31, 2020)

Oglum siktir git


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 31, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Oglum siktir git


Bruh moment


----------

